# Is Michigan full of bleeding hearts?



## jci63 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bruce Crossing hunter shoots a rarity.

Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 5:49 p.m.

BRUCE CROSSING -- It's a six-point buck with an 18-inch spread, and it weighed 180 pounds at field dressing.

A pretty impressive deer, but nothing special, right?

Wrong. It was an albino deer that was shot on Tuesday in the Bruce Crossing area by a Bruce Crossing man who asked TV6 not to use his name.

The hunter esitmates the deer was between four and five years old.

He plans to mount the entire body somewhere in town for everyone to see. He's open to suggestions.

How rare are albino deer? Biologists estimate they occur in about one in every 30,000 births. And unfortunately, most albino fawns don't survive to adulthood.

*albino *
Posted by BILL ANDERSON, BRUCE CROSSING - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 6:21 p.m.

The deer in the picture was basically a TAME DEER,he has been in the area for a long time and is the last of his kind here.You know this to be a fact as the boy would would not show his face or give his name.It is truly a sad thing.

*what a fool *
Posted by m p, yooper n the D - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 7:06 p.m.

this guy is a coward. whether it is illegal or not it was stupid to shoot a special albino deer. 1 in 30000. of course he only did it for show. most people would want to see it in the wild not on some street in town dummy. as for the abortion comment. this story has nothing to do with killing humans. go comment on a story about the actual topic u fool. since you mention it i think abortion should be legal. i think a woman should have a right to choose. i bet that really ticks u off now doesnt it

*Albino Deer *
Posted by Erin Stratton, Green Creek - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 9:06 p.m.

I was under the assumption that shooting an albino was illegal, as others were as well; but does this hunter know the law, or is that why he remained anonymous? I just hope that he doesn't try to earn money from this and uses this opportunity for good and education. An albino living this long is an anomaly, and unique; but bad karma for those that use it for profit and gain. It is only a deer, but a very special one, and possibly one of a kind; and we need to respect that.

*a little strange *
Posted by Yooper 4 life, UP - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 9:16 p.m.

I am not a hunter but I do love to eat venison... BUT come'on this is just down right strange... Does not seem like good sportsmanship if you ask me... I mean are there not enough deer that you could just shoot a normal one? I don't feel bad for the deer or anything... just might have been nice to leave it out there in the wild I guess....for everyone to enjoy... It just seems wrong....Just because it is not a LAW it does not mean the general pubic thinks its right...

*tsk tsk* 
Posted by Laura Ray, Ishpeming - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 9:25 p.m.

What a shame, but then again every single animal dying for the sake of sport is a shame. Being a vegetarian I cannot even imagine killing any color deer, but I do understand that some people actually do hunt to feed their families. It just seems to me that the majority of hunters do it for the sport, the thrill, the possibilty of a trophy mount to hang on their wall. I think it's interesting to imagine another lifetime where we aren't the hunters but the hunted and our heads were hung on walls. hmmmm I wish I could take all the critters and protect them through this time. Gosh, they don't hurt anybody!!!

*Coward! *
Posted by C L, BRUCE CROSSING - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 10:43 p.m.

It is absolutely ridiculous to say he is going to mount that deer somewhere here in bruce crossing for everyone to see. That deer was an amazing sight and practically tame. Be a real hunter and take a deer that isn't almost hand fed!!!

*The Mighty Hunter *
Posted by Anne J, Marquette - Thursday, November 20, 2008 at 11:09 p.m.

It's a shame that because of someone's selfishness in wanting to mount an albino deer that now something so rare and special has been taken away for young and old to admire.

*WHY? *
Posted by shane pittsley, baraga mi - Friday, November 21, 2008 at 12:16 a.m.

Why would any experienced hunter want to shoot a animal of this raritey. this is just wrong. i have been hunting for over 21 yrs. and have not seen an animal of this beauty. use some self control and let it go, if you need to shoot an animal to get in the news come see me. you need to learn what hunting is all about. its being out there and having fun, not shooting a rare animal.

http://wluctv6.com/news/news_story.aspx?id=225326


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I know, I know we can shoot pie-balds partically albinos but not total albonos. Only here in the lovely state of Michigan. The D.N.R could f*&%k up a free lunch. Just my opinion.
Duckjunky


----------



## jci63 (Nov 5, 2008)

Albino deer legal to hunt since June 5, 2008.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum ... p?t=255717


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Really??? Then my apologies to Michigan d.n.r. They finally got somthing right!!! Thanks for the link
Duckjunky


----------

